# Driving 2 large dogs to La Paz - Cages required?



## Mmerij (9 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm going to drive to La Paz, entering at Mexicali. I can't fit cages big enough in my vehicle. I've read that it isn't always enforced. 
Has anyone crossed the border to Baja successfully without dogs in cages?
Thanks!
Mmerij


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

First time I hear about it and we’ve been going back and forth with them for years.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have never heard of the cage requirements.. I drove down 20 years ago with 3 mastiffs and I put the cages I had one in the other and had no problems. The cages were not required anywhere but you have a couple of Bordeaux and a Neapolitano it is a whole lot easier to tell the hotel and hotel maids that the dogs are controlled and in cages because most people are scared to death by large dogs.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is that at the customs check point, if they want to search your vehicle you will need two persons, one to hold the dogs on their leash some distance away, and a second to unload and open boxes. 

And I don't know what the customs checks points are like for Baja, do they even have them?

Or you could put the cages on top of the car, I understand that's been done....


----------

